# Això se sent més que no pas açò



## gvergara

Hola:

Havent llegit una resposta a una de les meves preguntes, em va sorgir un dubte... Per què es fa servir _no pas_ en aquesta oració si no es vol negar res? Quin és el seu ús si podria ser omès sense alterar el sentit de l'oració? O és una estructura particular de la comparació en català?

_"Que hi ha la Paula?" se sent més que *no pas* "Hi ha la Paula?", però les dues són correctíssimes i molt utilitzades._ 

Moltes gràcies de bestreta

Gonzalo (i continueu corregint els meus errors, si us plau )


----------



## ernest_

Pots ometre el "no pas" sense canviar el sentit, sí.
Per altra banda, em sorgeix el dubte de si es pot ometre el "pas" i deixar el "no". Jo crec que també, i que mantindria el mateix sentit.  Aquí hi ha informació sobre el tema:
http://books.google.es/books?id=xjy...resnum=10&ved=0CBwQ6AEwCQ#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## gvergara

Encara no comprenc, però, si SEMPRE és possible fer servir _no pas_ en una oració comparativa després del _més que, _o en altres tipus d'oracions comparatives. Són correctes... ?

1)_ Ell és molt *més *vell *que* no pas la seva dona._
2) _Ella menja *més que* no pas els seus germans._

Gràcies de bestreta

Gonzalo (corrigeu tots el meus errors, si us plau )


----------



## gica

Són correctes les dues frases. Per extensió, ho seran sempre si fas servir *no pas* després del *més que*.
He donat el teu correu. T'escriuran des de Valparaiso. Salutacions.


----------



## gvergara

gica said:


> He donat el teu correu. T'escriuran des de Valparaiso. Salutacions.


Moltes gràcies


----------



## gvergara

Aprofitant d'aquest fil, voldria que em confirméssiu que aquest _no_ no té cap significat en l'oració i que és optatiu.

Potser s'havia emocionat més que no es pensava, doncs, perquè en aquell moment se sentia creul.
*De "Mecanoscrit del segon origen" de Manuel de Pedrolo*

A més, voldria saber si aquest no rep alguna denominació especial en gramàtica catalana (en francès, aquest no formal sense cap sentit negatiu se'n diu _ne explétif_) Gràcies per endavant

Gonzalo (Corregiu tots els meus errors, sisplau )


----------



## scorpio1984

gvergara said:


> Aprofitant d'aquest fil, voldria que em confirméssiu que aquest _no_ no té cap significat en l'oració i que és optatiu.
> 
> Potser s'havia emocionat més que no es pensava, doncs, perquè en aquell moment se sentia creul.
> *De "Mecanoscrit del segon origen" de Manuel de Pedrolo*
> 
> A més, voldria saber si aquest no rep alguna denominació especial en gramàtica catalana (en francès, aquest no formal sense cap sentit negatiu se'n diu _ne explétif_) Gràcies per endavant
> 
> Gonzalo (Corregiu tots els meus errors, sisplau )


 
No, aquí no es optatiu el "no", fixa't que ara no estem parlant de l'expressió "no pas", és una altra expressió. En aquest cas, el tros "s'havia emocionat més que no es pensava" equivaldria a dir "s'havia emocionat més del que es pensava". 

espero haver estat útil,

que vagi bé!


----------



## gvergara

scorpio1984 said:


> No, aquí no es optatiu el "no", fixa't que ara no estem parlant de l'expressió "no pas", és una altra expressió. En aquest cas, el tros "s'havia emocionat més que no es pensava" equivaldria a dir "s'havia emocionat més del que es pensava".
> 
> espero haver estat útil,
> 
> que vagi bé!


Llavors, no es pot dir _S'havia emocionat més del que *NO *es pensava_, oi?


----------

